# Does Vinegar Set In Stains?



## turtle2who (Oct 4, 2005)

Please help!

One person told me I should use vinegar in my cold presoak and another told me that vinegar sets in stains. Who is right? Does anyone have experiance with this?


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Theoretically it should help to set stains, considering it's used in dyeing fabric for that purpose. However, I use vinegar almost every time I wash, and the only diaper that I have that has a stain is from blueberries (which are notorious for staining diapers), and it gets lighter each time. Honestly, if I stuck it outside, I think it would go away. I guess it might depend, but no it hasn't been my experience. And, actually if you're using a dryer to dry your diapers, that would contribute to stain setting as well. HTH


----------

